# PLAYER looking for a game in/around SANTA CLARA, SOUTH BAY



## Synthetik Fish (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey all,
College student here, just looking for a game in the south bay. I go to school in Santa Clara, live on campus, and have a motorcycle, so I can get around. I'd be open to a game that's outside my area, but don't want to have to travel too far (especially with gas prices now!) My ABSOLUTE limits would probably be Santa Cruz, to Palo Alto, the San Jose/Santa Clara area (obviously), Fremont, maybe like Hayward and San Leandro area too... but for the areas that are really far, it would have to be a good game.

About me: been playing for a while. I'm Ga good player, I won't lie. Big on power gaming, big on role playing. Tactics and strategy in combat are very important. Love teamwork, makes everything better. Roleplay is awesome! Makes the game so much fun, and it's what makes D&D better than video games. I get along with all ages. Looking for a fun, somewhat serious game. Getting "off topic" is fine as long as it's mostly in-game... if that makes sense?

If the game is around Fremont/Hayward/San Leandro, I have a friend who might also be interested. He's 30, and a huge strategist (the best I've ever seen) but he as well loves to role play and jsut have a good time (with lots of emphasis on teamwork, too.)


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey there, I'm up in Sacramento, but you and your friend sound like pretty cool gamers.  If you guys are big on tactics and very cunning, I'd love to have you make a cameo appearance in my Epic game as kick butt bad guys.  Probably just be for one game (we play Saturdays), mostly being a combat type game.

In a game I PC in, we gamed once against another Epic level party and it was hella sweet!  There is nothing like PC vs PC action!

(Anyway, lemme know if you might be interested.  This would be a month or two out from now.)

Later,

AoA


----------



## Synthetik Fish (Sep 13, 2005)

::Bump::


----------

